# Burton boot fit advise



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Most of the threads in this section will include instructions from @Wiredsport about how to measure your feet properly (length AND width) e.g. this one. It does need to be accurate as there's only 1mm difference between UK9 (28cm) & UK9.5 (28.1cm); it's unlikely that both your feet are exactly 28cm. Your feet can also change size a bit throughout the day. The Burton chart is right though - 28cm = UK9. If you can only feel the end lightly in stance with new boots, they're definitely too big (assuming proper thin snowboarding socks, which is all you should wear).


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Lamby,

28 cm Is Mondopoint 280 or size 10 US in snowboard boots. This will typically convert to size 9 UK but you will always want to go with your Mondopoint size as that is not a conversion. Your measurement in mm is your mondopoint size. It is also very important that you measure your width. Instructions for length and width measurements below. Please post up images of your barefoot measurements being taken (both feet, length and width). 

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.

STOKED!


----------



## Lamby100 (Feb 4, 2020)

Thanks chaps. I took a quick foot measurement in a shop before but will remeasure at home. 

I'm curious how accurate do manufacturers apply mondo size against their boots? I.e. If I buy based on my mondo size, am I guaranteed a good fit (assuming width isn't a factor)? And the mondo size presumably is based on liner being moulded to the foot, not fresh out of the box? So if my toes are firmly at the end of the liner when I try them on, I shouldn't be concerned?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

You will want firm pressure (both toes an heels) into the compliant materials of the liner. That is how snowboard boots are designed to fit. Once you have matched your mondopoint length and width you will have the correct size. 

STOKED!


----------



## Lamby100 (Feb 4, 2020)

So my left foot is 27.6 x 10.1 and my right is 28.0 x 9.8.
I guess I'm mondo 28 then which means I should be UK size 9? 
What about the width, am I standard?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Lamby,

Yes, this is mondopoint 280 or size 10 US in snowboard boots. You are a "normal" D width. This will be UK size 9 in almost all boots but it is still a best practice to go by the mondopoint size.

STOKED!


----------



## Lamby100 (Feb 4, 2020)

Thanks Wiredsport for the advise, I'll get some boots on order. 
Any pointers in the socks department? All of mine are fairly thick!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Lamby,

Yes, thin snowboard socks are great. The Smartwool Lights are great but there are many others as well. 

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!











Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## rookie_AU (Feb 5, 2020)

Hi all,

Not meaning to hijack the thread, however I have the exact same dilemma.

Usually wear US12, I just purchased US12 Burton boots. My mondo size is 285mm (which would generally align with US10.5).

When i stand up straight my toes are curling, and the boots feel far too small. When i crouch, they just come off the end (which i understand is supposed to be right), but standing position they are very tight and my toes are bent. Walking around will be difficult.

I have also read that the linings will pack out, however surely not that much? The fact that my mondo size is so much smaller than the suggested size gives me some comfort in thinking they may fit after a few sessions, but is this really the case? I'm finding it difficult to believe these will fit me. How much will heat moulding fix this issue?

Thanks in advance,
Sam


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

Please post up images of your barefoot measurements being taken (length and width for both feet).

STOKED!


----------



## rookie_AU (Feb 5, 2020)

Hi Wiredsport,

See below, note there's a 5mm gap where 0 starts.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

You are Mondopoint 285 or size 10.5 US in snowboard boots. You also have a narrow foot (B width). I would suggest that you take images of your other foot as well.

STOKED!


----------



## rookie_AU (Feb 5, 2020)

Yeah so the issue is that i purchased US12 Burtons, and my toes bunch up at the end. They feel far too small. I don't understand how this could happen.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

Please remove the insert (footbed) from your boot liner. Please stand on that with your heel all the way back and please upload images of that. Please also upload images of your other foot measurement.

STOKED!


----------



## rookie_AU (Feb 5, 2020)

Hi @Wiredsport

Thanks alot for your help.

See below:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

Yes, that boot is too large. In a correctly fit snowboard boot your bare foot will overhang the insert by ~1 cm. This is what insures that you will have firm pressure (both toes and heels) into the compliant materials of the liner. You are Mondopoint 28.5. 

STOKED!


----------



## frostythesnowman (Feb 6, 2020)

rookie_AU said:


> Hi Wiredsport,
> 
> See below, note there's a 5mm gap where 0 starts.
> 
> ...



I believe you're supposed to measure your foot while standing on it. It spreads out a bit from the weight. You're measuring your foot up against the wall and no weight is on it so it will appear smaller than it is in the actual boot where you're weight is on it.


----------



## rookie_AU (Feb 5, 2020)

Good point - makes sense, and read Wiredsport's original instructions the wrong way.

Still fairly close. I guess i have some comfort in knowing i'll fit the US12's a bit better, as I was going to send back and get US13's.

Crazy how much my toes are curled up, but i'll see how we go!

Thanks all - much appreciated.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

rookie_AU said:


> When i stand up straight my toes are curling, and the boots feel far too small. When i crouch, they just come off the end (which i understand is supposed to be right), but standing position they are very tight and my toes are bent. Walking around will be difficult.


As you already know, your feet slide back in the boots when you bend your knees, so you have to decide what you want; the right size boots for snowboarding, or boots that are comfortable to walk around in. If you go for the latter, you're going to be fighting heel-lift & probably black toenails as your feet keep sliding back & forth, banging your toes into the end.


----------



## Lamby100 (Feb 4, 2020)

I bought the mondo point size and have the same issue. Going to try and get them heat moulded today, hopefully that will relieve the pressure on the toes and i can keep them.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

When you put your boots on, kick your heel onto the ground to seat your heel in the heelcup of the boot. Then lace the boots up to the tightness you'll be riding in. This should help suck your heel back into the pocket and will make more room for your toes. 

If you get the boots heat molded and they still crunch your toes, add some lifts or risers to your heels. I use adhesive foam, but tognar.com sells actual heel lifts. Raising your heel locks it into the heel pocket more, and brings your toes back from the front of the boot.

Properly sized boots are really only the first step for most people. Molding and fitting work get them to fit like high performance slippers. I ride all day without discomfort, and you should too. Good luck on your quest.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Personally I ended up going a half size bigger than what my mondo is. However this was still a full size smaller than what i wore before with burton and what i had original bought for my new boots. I got them heat molded before riding. After putting about 20 days of riding on them i think they are perfect. Best fitting boots i've ever owned. Not sure that i'd have wanted to go with my true mondo size or not. I'll consider that again next time i'm in the market for boots. This go around i felt like downsizing from a 10 to a 9 was a huge improvement enough and i could live with how tight they felt for the break-in period. I have Photons if you're wondering.


----------



## Lamby100 (Feb 4, 2020)

Well I got them heat moulded today. Definitely feel a bit more room in the toe box and a little less pressure on the end of my toes. Still pretty tight though but I guess they'll only get better. 

The trouble is I don't get to ride much these days so these boots will probably take years to break in. 

Aside from the end of the toes/length they're pretty good fit now. But if I could do it over I think I'd add 5mm to my mondo size for bit easier break in. That would put me at a 9.5 UK which is still half size less than my normal shoes.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Lamby,

In one week of riding you will be very thankful that you stuck with your Mondo size. Please keep in mind that Mondopoint is not a performance fit or an aggressive fit. It is the design fit and the suggested fit by all boot manufacturers. 

STOKED!


----------



## Lamby100 (Feb 4, 2020)

I don't doubt it. I'm pretty happy with them already so thanks very much for the advice. 

My issue now is that my large union atlas bindings seem a little big for the new boots. I looked at some mediums today and they appeared to fit a little better
I noticed Union quote the mondo point size on their size chart. Should bindings we sized in the same way? I think my mondo 28 puts me right between medium and large.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Mondo 280 is best in size Medium in that model. STOKED!


----------

